
An Online Mob Created a Playbook for a Culture War - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2019/08/15/opinion/what-is-gamergate.html
======
coolandsmartrr
I didn't want to be _that_ comment, but the constant animation in the
background is distracting me from the reading and hogging my CPU. Not sure why
the NYT web design team chose this presentation.

~~~
pixelbath
Well, not only the animation, but this is actually a collection of related
stories? When I click on "Read More" it takes me back to the same page. When I
click "Read More" for the other stories, they are at the top of the page with
the same background, and with no additional text.

Am I using this page incorrectly, or is the design just strange?

